# Service Warnings & Cluster Cutoff / Failure



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Started up my 2014 Diesel Cruze today and right off the bat it started warning about service failures. It kept giving warnings. Blinkers wouldn't work, entire navigation system would also crash, reboot or stay powered off. 

Here is a video.






Baby was making some noise, but gives a good idea of what was happening.

It's at the dealer right now. Anyone have this happen to them?


Luckily the engine ran fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with the Negative Battery Cable. If that doesn't fix it then the instrument cluster may have failed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second the negative battery cable. keep us posted.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I third the cable.

Rob


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Robby said:


> I third the cable.
> 
> 
> Rob



I called the dealer today and the service rep didn't think the issue was with the negative battery cable on the diesel. I checked the connection on the battery before bringing it in and it was plenty tight with no corrosion on positive or negative end. He said the technician was working on a failed collision avoidance BCM, but still didn't know what was wrong.


I'll keep everyone updated...thanks for the replies.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, the initial issues point to a problem with the park assist/blind spot monitor (same module). But then the gauges seem to keep resetting. So it might be something "jamming" the computer bus. 

As far as battery cables on a diesel, he had to fix a number of cables before the indicated battery voltage settled down, but I don't think he ever had any glitches like that.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Well, the initial issues point to a problem with the park assist/blind spot monitor (same module). But then the gauges seem to keep resetting. So it might be something "jamming" the computer bus.
> 
> As far as battery cables on a diesel, he had to fix a number of cables before the indicated battery voltage settled down, but I don't think he ever had any glitches like that.


I think you're right about jamming the computer bus! _*I asked for the negative battery voltage cable to be replaced.*_ Which they seemed to decline, but then called me back and said they did that as well... Surprisingly I wasn't charged for anything when I picked up the car.

Here is what the invoice lists for the repair:

6420320 SIDE OBJECT SENSOR REPLACEMENT
1: 23424942 MODULE
4080998 BATTERY NEGATIVE CABLE REPLACEMENT
1: 22754271 (S) CABLE
1: 11561025 (S) BOLT

PI1267 Update
2880908 .3HR


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gyrfalcon said:


> I think you're right about jamming the computer bus! _*I asked for the negative battery voltage cable to be replaced.*_ Which they seemed to decline, but then called me back and said they did that as well... Surprisingly I wasn't charged for anything when I picked up the car.
> 
> Here is what the invoice lists for the repair:
> 
> ...


I see two unrelated problems here - the sensor failed, generating garbage on the CanBus, and the negative battery cable failed, causing the intermittent instrument cluster issues. Glad you got them both fixed. And yes, the CTD uses the same negative battery cable as the gas trims.


----------

